# Just back from the Britax Warehouse Sale!



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

Sale started at 8am. I was in line at 6:30am and there were about 100 people in front of me.

I got 2 Parkways for $35 each and a Marathon (in *couture*) for $185.








:


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

wow i would never make it that early! LOL

congrats


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

*jealous about the Parkways*

What cover did you get for them?


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

Actually the Parkway covers were the worst part: they _only_ had collegiate. And only SEC (?) schools like Virginia, Auburn, Alabama.







They had like 3 in Woodstock but they sold out immediately. No University of Michigan covers









I got Georgia for the boys as it's just red with a giant G and our last name starts with G so they think it's for us









I got the Ma in Sunburst. It's cute.

Apparently they had like 5 Boulevards in Park Avenue (for $210) but they sold out immediately.

They only had Ma, Parkway, Companion, and the Vigour stroller. The stroller was probably the best deal, it was $150.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh darn it!! I forgot all about this sale! Is there any chance they're doing it Sunday too (assuming they have anything left)? I have to drive to Charlotte in a couple of hours anyway.


----------

